# Ventrilo Loud Echo?!



## diezelman (Mar 9, 2009)

We use vent for online gaming. One of our users is having an issue with ven where if she is keyed and one of keys and talks while she does it shoots a really loud echo through all of us in the vent. We have looked everywhere in forums and cant seem to find a solid answer to the solution. SHe is using Vista, and a mic that blugs into mic port, not a USB. We have tried to play with the mixer input and so on, but with no change, still having the issue.
She uses other online speak tools and has no issues. It only does it to her when she uses vent. 
If anyone is aware of this issue and has a link to another forum that may help me it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks for any help or feedback.

D


----------



## GDkitty (Sep 21, 2007)

Most cases of echo that i have encountered in vent, is for people with a stand alone mike and using speakers (instead of a headset). It causes some sort of reverb through the others.


----------



## GnBanditoCI5 (Mar 18, 2009)

Agreed, that IS the problem, she needs to go out and invest $20 on a stereo headset, Id reccomend a cheepy Logitec headset from walmart. I have been gaming for MANY years now, and have tried just about every type of headset out there ( with exception to the ones costing $500 you see some companies trying to rip people off by selling..lol), but I HAVE tried $150 headsets geared for music, all the way down to the cheepos.

And in MY opinion, the Logitec headset you can buy from Walmart is THE BEST for online gaming. The expensive music ones are much too bassy....and the REAL cheep ones are much too tin'y sounding. With the bass sound, you cannt directionally locate footsteps in first person shooter games for instance. And with the tin sounding ones you cannot get the enjoyment of hearing the full range of sounds in some games like World of Warcraft.

So the mid range cheep ones seem to do the trick, atleast for myself.

Just my 2 cents !

But that IS her issue with the echo, stand alone mics and speekers just DO NOT work with ventrilo.


----------

